# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about http:/masterrussian.com/vocabulary/bit.htm

## Unregistered

what does future compound tense mean?

----------


## sperk

быть (conjugated according to the subject) + infinitive of imperfect verb
Ты будешь жить - you will live.

----------

